# Driving w/ items for donation



## tsklan (Jan 9, 2010)

In two days I will start making my way from Nashville to Guadalajara. I have maybe 35 nice shirts for kids and some batting helmets, a couple of gloves, balls, etc. I'm going to donate this stuff to CODENI (a kids' charity) in Guadalajara. I plan to cross in my Ford Ranger with everything in the bed under a cover at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras. I seek advice from those of you who know the border crossing politics. Should I choose the "nothing to declare lane?" Are there multiple lanes? Should I try to pass without mentioning the items to be donated? Should I volunteer this information? Should I have items to be donated in a separate box, or do I mix up the shirts with my luggage? I do have a letter from the organization in case there are questions. I've done a lot of this kind of thing in Central America, never without a problem, but every country is different and I am not familiar with Mexican Immigration and Customs. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are entitled to bring in your personal stuff. So, it is going to depend upon how it appears to the officials. Multiple items will draw their attention.


----------

